# Got an Invite for NSW state nomination



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi guys i just got an invite to apply for state nomination. This what my profile looks like
DIBP - 55 POINTS
IELTS L-9, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
Work exp 4.5 years
Ansco code 261112 System Analyst.

My agent will be filling up the form for me i will need the documents for the above mentioned for sure and my resume.

Just wanted to know what my chances are to get nominated? Also is there anything else i need to keep in mind? Is there any specific format for the resume?


----------



## 2aussieR (Aug 9, 2014)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi guys i just got an invite to apply for state nomination. This what my profile looks like
> DIBP - 55 POINTS
> IELTS L-9, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
> Work exp 4.5 years
> ...


Hopefully you should be getting your invite pretty soon to lodge Visa appln provided you submit all the docs to NSW. They have quick processing times - 4-5 days

May i know when you submitted your EOI for 190 NSW.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends, 

I too have received Invitation from NSW. I have gone through their website and could understand that they require only those documents to be submitted for which I am claiming points. 

Other documents like Marriage certificate for my spouse and PCC or medicals can be submitted later along with the visa application. Hopefully I understood it correctly. Can you guys confirm if my understanding is correct.

Also just wanted to know that how much time will it take for them to send Visa invitation.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## naveenoronha (Jun 13, 2014)

2aussieR said:


> Hopefully you should be getting your invite pretty soon to lodge Visa appln provided you submit all the docs to NSW. They have quick processing times - 4-5 days
> 
> May i know when you submitted your EOI for 190 NSW.


Hi i lodged my eoi around 12th of feb.


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Manjyot,

I had seen in your signature the processing time. Is it that approximately within one week you got the invitation from NSW to your EOI?

At the time of lodging EOI, whether we have to put the details of Spouse and Kids? My daughter was born just one and half month before and had not yet obtained passport for her. You have any idea?

Am having band of 7 in IELTS (Minimum of 7 in each) and ACS gave me Skilled employment as eligible after April 2010. So I am waiting for end of April, so that from 01.05.2010 to 30.04.2015, I will be getting point for my 5 years Australian stay.

As my age is high, I lost points there. With IELTS Band of 7 and 5 Years Australian Exp, I am reaching barely 55 now by this month end. I hope with my reasonable IELTS score and 5 Years Experience with the same company, he may send invitation to me soon.

How many days we have to lodge the application once we receive the invitation to apply.

Any idea on the above points, would be great if you share your thoughts.
Regards


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Sudha1974 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> I had seen in your signature the processing time. Is it that approximately within one week you got the invitation from NSW to your EOI?
> 
> ...


Hello Sudha,

I am sorry didn't actually saw your post.

Yes i lodged my application on 29th March and on 02.04.2015 i got the invitation from NSW. I sent all the documents to NSW on 09.04.2015. And FYI just today my application was approved and received the invitation to apply for the visa.

If you are applying under subclass 190, then before visa invitation you will need to submit the documents to NSW. You will only need to submit the documents for which you have claimed the points. So at this stage if you have claimed any points for the spouse then you will require her documents or else only yours will suffise.

I believe you have already completed 5 years for which you can claim employment points.

When NSW sends invitation then you will have 2 weeks to submit your documents and once you get your visa invitation then you will have 2 months to submit your documents.

Please let me know if you require any more details.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Sudha,
> 
> I am sorry didn't actually saw your post.
> 
> ...


Hi Manjyot,

Thanks for the reply. Finally, I could able to lodge my EOI on 1st May. Am having exactly 55 points. It appears in your case after you lodged your EOI you got the response from NSW less than a week.

Also, am assuming majority of the candidates who apply for state nomination will be having 55 points and will be relying upon SS of 5 points. Do you think a candidate with 60 points independently will still apply for SS?

As we are having only two months left in this year and I believe NSW is having only 300 positions left for this year, I am wondering whether I will get the invitation. I am applying for Business Analyst position.

Also, the work experience they are going to count, is it Australian experience or non Australian experience.

Regards

Sudha


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sudha1974 said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Finally, I could able to lodge my EOI on 1st May. Am having exactly 55 points. It appears in your case after you lodged your EOI you got the response from NSW less than a week.
> 
> ...


Hi Manjyoth,

Today I had received invitation to my EOI. Could you please advise, what type of documents needs to be uploaded. They had given 14 days.

Do they need attestation of all the documents by Justice of Peace.

Please advise based on your experience.

Regards

Sudha


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

deepslas said:


> Hey manyjot,
> Could you please clearify my doubt.
> I recieved my invitation for 190 ss and I have 14 days to apply.
> But, when filling the form there was only one column of ielts no pte.
> Do i need to type my pte scores in the ielts column?


Yes, you should mention your PTE scores in the IELTS column. I did the same.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Manjyot,

Even I got the invitation from NSW today. I am not claiming any points for my experience...

Below is my break down.

Age: 30
Edu: 15
English:10

Do i need still need to upload all the employment documents like referrence letters,latest payslips,reliving letters etc?


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,
Now I am trying to fill and attach all the documents for the points I claimed in EOI.

When I am entering against each criteria, the points are getting computed.

But even though I had chosen the DOB from the calendar, automatically, the points are not getting calculated. Does this automatically come when we do submission and payment

Pl advise

Regards

Sudha


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Sudha / Manjyoth , 

I am in same boat as yours.

Applied for NSW SS with 55+5 point..
EOI Date Applied - 05 May 2015
Position - Business Analyst 

I have a query on work experience section. I have been into IT consulting with same company for 10 + years but worked in different european countries ( 3 years) as well as in australia ( 9 months sydney) on work permit..

How do I showcase that experience under same company as there is no sub-classification for experience classification.

Would be great if you can provide any pointers on same.

Also what are the chances of getting EOI from NSW for BA position at *** end of year.

Best regards,
NitinK




Sudha1974 said:


> Hi Manjyoth,
> 
> Today I had received invitation to my EOI. Could you please advise, what type of documents needs to be uploaded. They had given 14 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

Guys I have applied to NSW nomination since 22/07/2014 
Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10
I passed IELTS with overall 7 but I have writing 6

why do you think I might not get invited?
as long as I know NSW follows the same pool methodology as skill select Program !!!


----------



## Soniass (May 14, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I too have received Invitation from NSW. I have gone through their website and could understand that they require only those documents to be submitted for which I am claiming points.
> 
> ...


Hi manjyot, 

First of all congrats. I also applied for nsw 190. But i hve not yet received invitation mail from nsw. I just want to know from u that do u hv experience in your nominated occupation at the time u apply for EOI.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> Even I got the invitation from NSW today. I am not claiming any points for my experience...
> 
> ...


Hi Raghuvir,

You only need to submit documents for which you have claimed points.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Soniass said:


> Hi manjyot,
> 
> First of all congrats. I also applied for nsw 190. But i hve not yet received invitation mail from nsw. I just want to know from u that do u hv experience in your nominated occupation at the time u apply for EOI.


Hi Sonias,

Yes I had experience in my nominated occupation.

Let me share with you the procedure for 190. When you are submitting the documents, they will also ask for your resume. The reason being, it will be sent to 5 companies. Only if 3 out of 5 approves that your profile is actually in demand, only then your case will be approved for Visa application.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Friends, 
Could you please clearify my doubt.
I received my invitation for 190 ss and I have 14 days to apply.
Do I have to show payslips of the latest year, I have worked 10 years 2005-2015, I have claimed experience for more than 8 years..I have the payslips from 2005 till 2014.
Do I have to show the 2015 payslips also?


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Manjyot..
Under which ACS category code you applied for ?



Manjyot said:


> Hi Sonias,
> 
> Yes I had experience in my nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

icewarp said:


> Friends,
> Could you please clearify my doubt.
> I received my invitation for 190 ss and I have 14 days to apply.
> Do I have to show payslips of the latest year, I have worked 10 years 2005-2015, I have claimed experience for more than 8 years..I have the payslips from 2005 till 2014.
> Do I have to show the 2015 payslips also?


Did you complete your skill assessment? How many years did they approve. If they have approved till 2015 then payslips are not required. But do provide the payslips from the month when you have received the positive assessment, just to show that you are still working in the same position.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

nitink said:


> Hi Manjyot..
> Under which ACS category code you applied for ?


I have applied under 261111

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Hi Sonias,
> 
> Yes I had experience in my nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi Manjyot,
Where did you find this information?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

I have to lodge my EOI next month as I will be eligible for NSW State Sponsorship with 55 points. My code is 261313 with 9 years of exp in java j2ee and I got 6.5 in ielts. 

So you mean to say that NSW will look our exp in technology and demand for that job.


----------



## seekbrt (May 17, 2015)

*Point count*

Hi,

I have assessed my work experience under Software Engineer on 5th March 2015. On that date my experience is assessed as 7years 11 month And still I am working on the same track.I submitted EOI on 5th April 2015. Will I eligible to claim 8 years on 5th April 2015? or I should claim 7years 11 month? Please response me whoever know about it.


Thanks


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Manjyot,

I got the mail from NSW for "invitation to apply for a Visa". Am given 60 days to file the same. Since you had already cross this stage, could you please advise on the below mentioned;

1. I had obtained both Australian and Indian Police Verification
2 Yet to go for Medicals. I believe, I need to go for it once I apply for Visa.
3 My daughter was borne in Australia and I had filed for her Passport. It may come in another 4 weeks. So my question, is a) Whether still I can go ahead and file the Visa application for myself, my wife and my son now and then add my daughter to the application when I get her passport before the case officer is allocated?(assuming the system allows me to modify the visa application) or b) I add my daughter completely as a separate application, once we get the PR for three of us.

Could you please advise, if you have any inputs.

Regards

KVNS


----------



## AAO (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi Guys -

Base on your experience, when you have lodged your EOI did you select both visa 189 & visa 190? I am in unsure if selecting both would affect my chances of getting an invite from NSW..

Thanks. 

AAO


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

*NSW visa 190*

Hi!

I applied for NSW visa 190 last February, the status is still submitted. My profession is chemical engineer. My claim point is 60 including the 5 points from state nomination.

My IELTS as follow : L:8.5, R:6.5: W:6.5, S:6.5 , I guess my IELTS is affecting my invitation because it is just competent?

I am losing my hope now, its been how many months but have not recieved a reply from them.

Anyone with the same situation as mine?


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

*CV/Resume tips/tricks*

Hello all,

I also got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
They have asked to submit resume . 

Is there any specific format or tips/tricks that we need to follow whiile submitting the resume . I need to upload the docs within 14 days .

I would really appreciate your help . If everything goes well I will sponsor drinks for you


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship*

Hi Guys,

I have done my ACS in Developer programmer and I have 55 Points without IELTS.
I gave PTE and got 7 in Listening ,speaking and 6.5 in Reading and Writing.

My Agent push me for NSW nomination and he told me that It will take hardly two months to get the invite, But I am not convinced.

Can you guys share your experience on this.Can I get invite as I dont have 7 band in each module.

Thanks
Baljit Singh


----------



## kaleem.inamm (Aug 17, 2015)

Great Forum BTW. 
I lodged my EOI on July 30th for subclass 190. So yeah it's been a month now. I have as of now, 55 points. The break down is as follows: 
30 age
15 qualification
10 PTE

I am not claiming points for my experience. So what chances do I have to get a SS?


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)*

Hello All,

I'm looking out for the steps involved in applying for 190 subclass. I have taken my IELTS and in the process of getting the ACS assessment done. Can some one help me out to understand what are the steps after getting the ACS assessment?

Thanks,


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> I have applied under 261111
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot Singh


***************************

Hi Manjyot

If you are still active in this forum - Seek your advice

I have recently got invitation for NSW 190 under ICT BA category - would like to know if the documents need to be attested or as long as color scanned - there is no need.

Also - I have ACS done for my experience, while for my qualification which is NON-ICT , should i have done VETASSESS - or it is enough that we submit color Degree certs & Mark sheets - pls advise?


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

*Please let me know the Email address of NSW from where we get state invite.*

Happy new year folks!

Seems like we might see some action soon, DIBP is back from holidays and so should be the case I assume with the officers from NSW who are going to send invites 

We already saw the SkillSelect site updated with the 18th December draw. Next in line is draw on 8th Jan 16. 

Anyone here who got state invite, can you please let me know the email so that I add it as trusted email and it does not go to Spam folder. 

If possible, please share the email body as well on how the email looks 

Please also comment on my chances for 190 SS ?

Thanks in Advance.

__________________
Occupation: Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 261313

Age: 30 Pts (29years) | PTE - 10 pts (OVR 77 -- L71 R77 W70 S87) | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 5pts (3 years)
Total: 60:fingerscrossed:
EOI Submitted: 13th Dec 2015
Waiting for NSW Invitation:juggle::juggle::juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bkhadka (Dec 2, 2015)

Finally, got selected by the NSW for state nomination, after waiting for 11 months.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bkhadka said:


> Finally, got selected by the NSW for state nomination, after waiting for 11 months.


congratulations! when did you receive the invite? what is your nominated occupation and points breakdown? thanks


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Bkhadka said:


> Finally, got selected by the NSW for state nomination, after waiting for 11 months.


Congrats.... by the way... what was your Applucation submit date and more importantly when did you receive an invite from NSW? What was your Anzo code?

Mainly we want to know when did you get invite?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bkhadka said:


> Finally, got selected by the NSW for state nomination, after waiting for 11 months.


Hi Bkhadka,

Can you please some more details as to when did you submit your EOI and when did you receive your NSW invite. I am also waiting for an invite from NSW.

Please give some highlights.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends, 

I am also eagerly awaiting for Invite from NSW under 190 category. Please share your updates if anyone has received an invitation or so from NSW and if not by what time are you expecting an invitation from NSW?


----------



## Bkhadka (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry Guys, I am really frustrated with the EOI. Its been almost a year, i didnot receive anything. I have only 60 points. I am just waiting. Really sorry for the wrong message.


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Just applied for NSW after receiving the nomination ten days go. My Skill code 224999 is in CSOL. Guess I got the invite due to higher EOI points. Wasnt really following it up keenly until now. Now eager to see it through and seriously looking at it as an option. Just started being active on the forum and started reading up. Will keep asking you folks on more info if and as I progress ...


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Guys....I had submitted my EOI for 149212 with 55+5 for NSW in October and got and invittion to apply for NSW on 29th Jan...applied on the same day under stream 2....now waiting..... anyone know whats the estimated time for an invitation for this skill ? I just hope all goes well....


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi Guys....I had submitted my EOI for 149212 with 55+5 for NSW in October and got and invittion to apply for NSW on 29th Jan...applied on the same day under stream 2....now waiting..... anyone know whats the estimated time for an invitation for this skill ? I just hope all goes well....



Within maximum two months time you will get approval.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Within maximum two months time you will get approval.


Hi Ashiqcep,

I am in safety inspector occupation.

received an email from digital services to apply for NSW under 190 sub class.

Applied today itself paying fees.

How much are the chances to get invitation from NSW


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nayan Patel said:


> Hi Ashiqcep,
> 
> I am in safety inspector occupation.
> 
> ...


if you can prove everything you put in your EOI then nsw will nominate you within 2 weeks time.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Nayan Patel said:


> Hi Ashiqcep,
> 
> I am in safety inspector occupation.
> 
> ...



Don't worry. Within this month you will get ITA.
Share your time line with point breakdown.
Update on My Immigration Tracker | information and news


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ashiqcep said:


> Don't worry. Within this month you will get ITA.
> Share your time line with point breakdown.
> Update on My Immigration Tracker | information and news


unable to update in tracker sheet. date shows incorrect


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all....I was excited this morning when I got the invitation from skillslect....2 weeks of wait for NSW nomination...that was fast....all i need to know is the further process of documentation and stuff... please guide if someone has filed it recently....


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

ravikumk said:


> Hi all....I was excited this morning when I got the invitation from skillslect....2 weeks of wait for NSW nomination...that was fast....all i need to know is the further process of documentation and stuff... please guide if someone has filed it recently....


Congrats Ravi.

Got the invite on 29th jan just like you....applied for NSW nomination on Feb 1st. :flypig:ray2: waiting eagerly for approval :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone have a list of docs or forms which can be submitted in one go to save time...and link for getting medicals done before lodging visa


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

skill 149212...submitted EOI in Sept 15 for NSW and got NSW invite on 29 Jan 16. Application submitted same day...got nomination approval on Feb 15 and same day got Skillselect invite....submitted visa application on 1 March now waiting....does anyone know how long does it take for CO to get assigned? Now clue which month files are being picked....any update on your front kitty?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> skill 149212...submitted EOI in Sept 15 for NSW and got NSW invite on 29 Jan 16. Application submitted same day...got nomination approval on Feb 15 and same day got Skillselect invite....submitted visa application on 1 March now waiting....does anyone know how long does it take for CO to get assigned? Now clue which month files are being picked....any update on your front kitty?


CO assignment is unpredictable. Just upload every documents and forms as possible to have a chance for a direct grant.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey engineer20.... Is Employment reference mandatory? I have submitted 4 yrs Form 16 and last 3 salary slips and bank statement with offer and relieving letter...my employment was assessed for March 2010 - Sept 2013...had last 3 salary slips for the new company


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

the latest i saw was a guy who submitted on feb11th got his grant on march 10th. My brother's sumbission date was 22nd Feb so I expect him to get his case office in around 11 days from mow, around 20-23rd.

So my guess for you would be around the end of March Ravi.  I know it is very hard to be patient and wait...but on the good side you don't much long to go. Goodluck


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Kitty....my worry is only because of my occupation  not many have applied for the same rather got invited or may be I have not heard ... 149212....Customer Service Manager


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hey engineer20.... Is Employment reference mandatory? I have submitted 4 yrs Form 16 and last 3 salary slips and bank statement with offer and relieving letter...my employment was assessed for March 2010 - Sept 2013...had last 3 salary slips for the new company


Better upload that as well. Basically for employment claim, I just uploaded those I used for skill assessment.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

I was given positive assessment for total of 4.1 yrs and out of this 7 months for one company and 3.5 yrs with IBM India.....I gave all docs with last 3 salary slips for both the company but I fall unders 3 yrs category so will try to get reference letter from my supervisor....


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Any ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points got invite*

Hi All

Any ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points got invite for NSW recently. I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for NSW.

Kindly advise if any recent trends are known

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

*Waiting for State Nomination*



ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points got invite for NSW recently. I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points for NSW.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for State Nomination. Any news?

Occupation: 224111 Actuary 
IELTS W 6.5 R 8.5 S 7 L 8.5 (0 points)
Work experience: 7 years (10 points)
Degree in Statistics Bachelor (15 points)
31 years old (30 points)

05/03/2016 --- IELTS W 6.5 R 8.5 S 7 L 8.5 O 7.5
08/04/2016 --- Vetassess Positive assessment 224111
14/04/2016 --- EOI NSW Submitted
15/04/2016 --- NSW SS Invitation Received
16/04/2016 --- NSW Nomination Submitted
XX/XX/XXXX --- NSW VISA Invitation Received


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Feb 14th*



kittydoll said:


> the latest i saw was a guy who submitted on feb11th got his grant on march 10th. My brother's sumbission date was 22nd Feb so I expect him to get his case office in around 11 days from mow, around 20-23rd.
> 
> So my guess for you would be around the end of March Ravi.  I know it is very hard to be patient and wait...but on the good side you don't much long to go. Goodluck



the guy who got the invitation must be 65 pointer .i think people of 60 points are still waiting


----------



## fshamim2012 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> the guy who got the invitation must be 65 pointer .i think people of 60 points are still waiting


HI. 
I recentely submiiited EOI on 25 apr with 55 poiints 

Occupation: ICT Business analyst 
IELTS W 6.5 R 6.5 S 6.5 L 6 (0 points)
Work experience: 8 years (15 points)
Degree in Computer engg BS (15 points)
34 years old (25points)

Any idea 55+5 pplz are getting Iniviation .

Thanks, 
Faisal


----------



## dolly4u5 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi I recently applied for EOI for 190 (55+5) points on 13th May 2016 for occupation 263111 to NSW. Any idea by when will I get invitation. am really worried.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Manjyot said:


> Raghuveer CH said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Manjyot,
> ...



Hi manjyot


I have received nomination from nsw today..want to confirm about mails reveived..i have received mail from digital.services. ..and skill select....do i need to wait for DIBP mail also...or i can start process through apply visa tab in skill select

Regards 
Gurminder Singh


----------



## r4udrs (Jul 11, 2016)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I too have received Invitation from NSW. I have gone through their website and could understand that they require only those documents to be submitted for which I am claiming points.
> 
> ...


Do we require funds to show for NSW? We are family of 4, Me, my wife and 2 daughters of 10 and 2 years.
Please advice...


----------



## parveen14 (Jul 28, 2016)

In the same boat, I think we should apply for some other state


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

r4udrs said:


> Do we require funds to show for NSW? We are family of 4, Me, my wife and 2 daughters of 10 and 2 years.
> Please advice...


I AM 100% SURE FUNDS ARE NOT REQUIRED FOR nsw, that is the reason I had applied for the same


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi manjyot
> 
> 
> I have received nomination from nsw today..want to confirm about mails reveived..i have received mail from digital.services. ..and skill select....do i need to wait for DIBP mail also...or i can start process through apply visa tab in skill select
> ...


You can't apply through skill select at the moment, firs you need to apply to the state from the email [email protected], once nomination approved by state you will get the invitation on skill select(EOI) account and you have 60 days to apply but at the moment if you received state invitation you have 14 days..


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Resume*

is there any specific format for resume? I read in some other thread where someone mentioned about "Resume in Australia format". another query is, do they reject nomination application? I mean if all my claims are true, do they reject any profiles on case basis? e.g what if they dont like my resume?



davidlk03 said:


> You can't apply through skill select at the moment, firs you need to apply to the state from the email [email protected], once nomination approved by state you will get the invitation on skill select(EOI) account and you have 60 days to apply but at the moment if you received state invitation you have 14 days..


----------



## Pinkfairy26 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, I have gotten a positive outcome from vetasses and I'll be taking my English test next week. 

I seem to be a little overwhelmed with the following process. 

So after this I'll submit my EOI through skillselect for visa 190 nsw for ss. At this point of submission do I need to upload docs? Also at the same time do I lodge through the nsw website for ss? Or do I just wait for the invite from EOI? 

And when and where do I upload my docs such as PCC and health records? 

Thank you


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State nominaion*



Pinkfairy26 said:


> Hi, I have gotten a positive outcome from vetasses and I'll be taking my English test next week.
> 
> I seem to be a little overwhelmed with the following process.
> 
> ...



Hi

No you don't need to upload any documens. Give your exam

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Pinkfairy26 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Ridhi for your reply.

Meaning I'll only need to upload docs later through immi account once I get my ITA?

Also, there are a mixed of responses to this but I won't be claming spouse points but my spouse will be tagging along my application. If he also required to sit for an English test? Or will a letter from his uni suffice to say that his degree was conducted in English?


----------



## Pinkfairy26 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry.... after my exam do I lodged EOI for nsw ss visa 190 only or do I also need to submit a form through the nsw website?


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in July 2017 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.

*My profile - *

PTE overall - 0 (50 each)
EXPERIENCE - 10 (7 years)
Education: 15 
Age: 30
CODE - 261111
ACS assessment- 14th July 2016
EOI Submitted : 10th October 2016 (55+5)


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

jcreative86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 10th October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> ...


With 55+5 point you won't stand much of a chance for either 189 or 190. The best way is to improve your PTE score.

You will need at least 65 points to score an invite for 189 with your above-mentioned occupation.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> With 55+5 point you won't stand much of a chance for either 189 or 190. The best way is to improve your PTE score.
> 
> You will need at least 65 points to score an invite for 189 with your above-mentioned occupation.


i second @blackrider89, please figure out options to increase your points score to increase the chances of being invited sooner !

with 55+5 i believe it's going to be a long wait !

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

best way to increase in points is to get 65 in PTE and try to have spouse assesment.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi friends, I know I am asking again in this forum but I ask again as there has been no reply. Can I with ANZSCO 212415 apply into NSW stream 2? 

Following is my timeline friends:
212415 - Technical Writer (NSW 190 visa stream 2)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE-A) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points

EOI submitted: 11/11/2016
Invite: Awaiting

If I am eligible, how long must I approx. wait to get an invite? Thanks.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi friends, I know I am asking again in this forum but I ask again as there has been no reply. Can I with ANZSCO 212415 apply into NSW stream 2?
> 
> Following is my timeline friends:
> 212415 - Technical Writer (NSW 190 visa stream 2)
> ...


i would say "yes" - you can apply for Technical writer because NSW follows the stream 2 CSOL list referring the DIBP mentioned list here : 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

i see technical writer listed there so you can go ahead and work on the process.

feel free to add your thoughts !


----------



## ch2and (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello friends,
I have following profile
PTE: S70 R82 L72 W84 (third attempt)
Skill assessment: Electronics engineer skill level 1 ANZSCO Code 233411 (June 2016)
Age: 25 yrs
Total Point: 55
I heard that there are no recent invitations from NSW for electronics engineer with 60 points. Please suggest me should I apply for NSW state sponsorship or try for PTE to cross 79+ boundary?
Thank you.


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am from India and I have submitted EOI for SOL #261313 - Software Engineer on 31st January, 2017 with 65 points (SC189) and 70 points (SC190: NSW). Though my profile didn't get shortlisted on 1st February'17, please can anyone help me understand the following -
1) In How many days can I expect an invitation/communication from NSW?

2) Draw for SC189 and SC190 happen on different days (for instance, the draw on 1st Feb took place for SC189 and with a gap of 2-4 days SC190 draw would take place)?

3) I will be turning 33 on March 6th, when can I expect my EOI to get auto-updated?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ch2and said:


> Hello friends,
> I have following profile
> PTE: S70 R82 L72 W84 (third attempt)
> Skill assessment: Electronics engineer skill level 1 ANZSCO Code 233411 (June 2016)
> ...


Go for PTE. Looking at your Reading and Writing mark, I think you are lacking in some technical guidance rather than quality of English.

Look up at the PTE thread, you will find loads of info.

What is your enabling Skills score ?

Here's the link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1587.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

myimmidream said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and I have submitted EOI for SOL #261313 - Software Engineer on 31st January, 2017 with 65 points (SC189) and 70 points (SC190: NSW). Though my profile didn't get shortlisted on 1st February'17, please can anyone help me understand the following -
> 1) In How many days can I expect an invitation/communication from NSW?
> ...


1. The current wait time is around 1 month 10 days. You might just be unlucky for like a week or so to miss out on 189 invite since your birthday is March 6 

2. There is no fixed time for 190 draw unlike 189. Its up to state to decide when and which occupation they want to invite. 189 happens every 14 days on the other hand.

3. On March 6, the system will automatically do it.


----------



## ch2and (Oct 7, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Go for PTE. Looking at your Reading and Writing mark, I think you are lacking in some technical guidance rather than quality of English.
> 
> Look up at the PTE thread, you will find loads of info.
> 
> ...


----------



## myimmidream (Feb 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1. The current wait time is around 1 month 10 days. You might just be unlucky for like a week or so to miss out on 189 invite since your birthday is March 6
> 
> 2. There is no fixed time for 190 draw unlike 189. Its up to state to decide when and which occupation they want to invite. 189 happens every 14 days on the other hand.
> 
> 3. On March 6, the system will automatically do it.


Thanks for prompt response zaback21.

I would really appreciate if you can please clarify more on point 3 above - if the system considers exact birth date to auto-update EOI or it just happens randomly in the last month i.e. the day I turn 32 years 11 months = 7th February, 2017.


----------



## azk123 (Mar 22, 2017)

naveenoronha said:


> Hi guys i just got an invite to apply for state nomination. This what my profile looks like
> DIBP - 55 POINTS
> IELTS L-9, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5
> Work exp 4.5 years
> ...


Hi , 

My agent have submitted my EOI on 12th January 2017 for NSW 190 , Victoria 190 and 189 . I gor rejection from Voctoria and still waiting for NSW and 189. What is the probability of receiving an invite from NSW as my points with state sponsorship comes upto 65 and for 189 its 60.


----------



## azk123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi 

My agent applied for EOI on 12th January for NSW VICTORIA AND 189. I got rejection from Victoria but NSW and 189 still pending. Is there any one who can just inform me about the probability of invitation from NSW ? I hope everything goes well. 
Regards.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Doing my maths, I get 70 points before the 5 points for nomination, which in total would be 75. Planning to apply under Stream 2 as my occupation is not on the Stat occupation list. What are the chances with my current points that I get nominated by NSW under stream 2??


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi,

Registered my EoI on 16th May for SS 190 NSW with 55+5 points under 263111. My points breakup is 
edu 15
exp 15
age 15
eng 10

What are my chances and time-frame? Appreciate the response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azk123 said:


> Hi
> 
> My agent applied for EOI on 12th January for NSW VICTORIA AND 189. I got rejection from Victoria but NSW and 189 still pending. Is there any one who can just inform me about the probability of invitation from NSW ? I hope everything goes well.
> Regards.


NSW Supposedly give a lot of weightage for good English. So I would say that your chances in NSW are also low.
Moreover only those jobs for which visa quotas are not at all in demand, are sponsored with 55 points

But the actual basis on which the states issue the sponsorship is always clouded in mystery and one can only make guesses from hearing about those who were sponsored 

Cheers


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi, Need some guidance. 
I have my positive skill assessment for ANZSCO 224999 with 80 points including SS.
I have filed my updated EOI on 25th Oct. 
Any idea is there a chance of getting an invite for NSW, currently skill is not in list and how long will it take. Thanks


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

ankit15 said:


> Hi, Need some guidance.
> I have my positive skill assessment for ANZSCO 224999 with 80 points including SS.
> I have filed my updated EOI on 25th Oct.
> Any idea is there a chance of getting an invite for NSW, currently skill is not in list and how long will it take. Thanks


If its not on list you will not get invite.


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

If its not on list you will not get invite.[/QUOTE]

Ok thanks... What about NSW steam Stream 2. In some other thread people suggest there could be some chance.


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> ankit15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Need some guidance.
> ...


Ok thanks... What about NSW steam Stream 2. In some other thread people suggest there could be some chance.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

ankit15 said:


> Ok thanks... What about NSW steam Stream 2. In some other thread people suggest there could be some chance.


As far as I know Stream 2 was removed earlier this year.


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> ankit15 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks... What about NSW steam Stream 2. In some other thread people suggest there could be some chance.
> ...


Ok not sure about this.. Thanks anyways.. My wait may be little longer but thanks again for promt response, and it's nice getting updates in this forum.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

ankit15 said:


> Ok not sure about this.. Thanks anyways.. My wait may be little longer but thanks again for promt response, and it's nice getting updates in this forum.


Not 100% sure myself, just what I read:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/newsletter243.pdf

Page 11:

“Changes to NSW for 2018/2019
- No Stream 2
- More 489 places and 9 regional areas now”


----------

